

I Don’t Make Mistakes. I Use C. - AndreyKarpov
http://electronicdesign.com/content2/topic/dont-mistakes-74459/catpath/embedded/seriespath/altembedded-6

======
AndreyKarpov
Relevant article - Myths about static analysis. The second myth - expert
developers do not make silly mistakes - <http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0116/>

------
guilloche
I love and use c too.

